

Bonnaroo Music Festival To Host Their First Hackathon - codemkrs
http://www.hackeroo.io

======
codemkrs
[http://siliconbayounews.com/2013/06/05/major-music-
festival-...](http://siliconbayounews.com/2013/06/05/major-music-festival-
recruits-codemkrs-to-produce-its-first-official-hackathon/)

